# Leaves for Goat Bedding?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I stumbled upon an idea of using leaves as bedding material to cut down on bedding costs. My property is covered in leaves and that would certainly be a cheap option for me. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I once put some down in a muddy area. They were great for about 2 days, and then they had all blown away, spread out too much to be of any use, etc. It could probably be done, you'd just need a lot of leaves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK very short term, but once they start peeing on it, it doesn't absorb at all. So it will stay wet and mold.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> It is OK very short term, but once they start peeing on it, it doesn't absorb at all. So it will stay wet and mold.


I was afraid of that, just based on how long it takes leaves to dry out. Some people said them mixed it into pine shavings and it helped the bedding stay fluffy.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And depending the kind of leaves, they may eat them.....and not absorbent, which is what you want to go for.....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> And depending the kind of leaves, they may eat them.....and not absorbent, which is what you want to go for.....


Yeah, it would be mostly oak leaves which I have heard they'll munch.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine have their shelters and night pen under the oaks. There is not a leaf to be found within reach.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they can over eat it. 

I have never used leaves, but when I used straw or oat hay for bedding my goats would immediately begin to eat on it and some do eat most of their bedding. Frustrating. Ugg~! 
So I use only shavings now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> So I use only shavings now.


What do you do when kidding time comes around then? I've heard that shavings are bad when kidding because they will get stuck to the newborn and make it hard for the mother to clean her kid, and they can get stuck on kids' noses and suffocate them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. yes, you are correct, I forgot about kidding time, I do put oat hay or straw down when they are getting close, but have to refresh it often for those who insist on eating it instead.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I use straw for bedding, other than a little bit of browsing around in it; it seems to get ignored once it's tramped down a bit.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Leaves are the top of a goats favorite treats list. If you lay down leaves in their bed, you might as well rename their bed a feeder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.


----------

